
Consumer Crypto Product Ideas - simonebrunozzi
https://blog.dani.town/dani/consumer-crypto-product-ideas
======
simonebrunozzi
> I think someone is going to build an amazing, fun, wacky consumer avatar
> platform and that is going to be of course built on crypto

When reading this sentence, I immediately lost any faith in the author's
ability to understand or predict the future (the "of course" before crypto
sealed the deal).

Maybe I'm the one who doesn't know better. Time will tell.

